# Chery S11QQ (QQ3) car in Dubai?



## daniellowitz (May 21, 2010)

Hi

I looked at drivearabia.com for the cheapest new car.

I found this car

Chery S11 QQ (2007 - 2010) - Prices & Specs - Drive Arabia >> UAE (Dubai / Abu Dhabi), Saudi, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait & GCC

Its really cheap and exactly what i am looking for. 

But it seems like the only dealer there is on the website is
Knowledge Automobiles & TrucksPhone: 06-5344454 (Sharjah)

And that number is not in use and I cant find any information about this company.

Does anyone know if its possible to buy this car in UAE?

Thanks


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Chinese*

You do know Chinese cars are total rubbish right????


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Dont touch a QQ with a barge pole. I know Chinese autos maker very well, the QQ was bought out as a low cost car for the growing middle class young in China. (copy of the chevy spark) Might be cheap but there is a reason for that, crappy build quality and sub standard components. The thing wouldnt last 5 minutes here with some of the pot holes. Plus spares would be a nightmare if there is only one dealer. 

Also be aware that the reason that most chinese cars are not sold outside of China is that they fail to meet EU standards on passanger safety, would you really want to be in this little tin box with a 4 tonne Land cruiser up you backside?

My advice if cash is an issue by a decent used car from a more established company that design there own stuff rather than copying other manufacturers and subsequently using crappy materials.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Buying the cheapest new car you can is a false economy, you will lose a lot in depreciation and still have a crap car which will probably go wrong. 
My advice is to buy something decent second hand for the same money, a Toyota Yaris,Corolla or something. Still cheap to run and you will probably get a decent amount back when you sell it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I couldn't agree more with the posters above. I'd rather pay the same money for a second hand Peugeot or Civic... sooo many good deals out there on Dubizzle on fairly used cars that are in excellent condition. Plus this little car doesn't look safe, and being Dubai, one does have to consider safety. 

If you can't even find the phone for the car distributor, imagine what's going to happen when you need servicing, warranty, etc.? (and being a Chinese car, I'd be worried about that).

But each to their own I guess.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I concur with the other posters! Just looking at the picture of the car, I can say that I wouldn't go anywhere near it, even if it was free. It looks like a matchbox and just on that basis, this car is not safe. It is not suitable for the UAE roads where all the 4x4s are intent on running everyone else off the road. The value of your car is equal to the value of your life. God forbid but if you were to have an accident in this car, you would have absolutely no chance of survival.

As Izzy has stated, there are so many good secondhand cars on the road. It would be wiser to invest your money in a slightly more expensive car, which has a much better safety record and where you would get a bit more meta/carl for your money - it could be the difference between whether you get to your destination safely or not!

P.S I'm not trying to scare you but it is a fact of life that if you have an accident here, the type & size of car and its safety features could make all the difference.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Agree with everyone else. Much better to buy a decentish second hand matchbox if that is what your set upon. Would be even better to find a used intermediate size older used car so that if you were to get in an accident, would hold up a bit better so that you might just walk away.


----------

